# hard to turn steering wheel



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Firstly, I would like to say that I did a search. However, I may have been searching using the wrong words. Also, I was not sure where to post this (GA16 or B13). Now that the boiler plate stuff is said, here is the background and problem.

About two months ago, I got some megan racing springs from eBay for my 1.6 B13. When I test drove the car, it was fine. I do not drive this car much as it is my project. However, one day I backed out of my driveway and when I turned the wheel to the right, I heard a hard knock and the steering wheel felt like it locked up--it was hard to turn. While driving, it seemed fine, but when I would park or move slowly (turning the steering wheel) the steering was hard and would still make the knocking sound. 

To be exact, when I turn the wheel, it feels hard or locked, then I move the car a little and then it turns still making the knocking sound during extreme left or right. Today, I changed my springs to more quality springs (Hyperco) and it is still hard.

I have come with the following conclusion and question:
- The knocking sound came from the springs either not sitting correctly or one coil rubbing against another coil.

- Has anyone experience and/or have a fix for the problem of the steering being hard then soft then hard again? Btw, I get a squealing sound every-so-often during turning.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

darufone said:


> Firstly, I would like to say that I did a search. However, I may have been searching using the wrong words. Also, I was not sure where to post this (GA16 or B13). Now that the boiler plate stuff is said, here is the background and problem.
> 
> About two months ago, I got some megan racing springs from eBay for my 1.6 B13. When I test drove the car, it was fine. I do not drive this car much as it is my project. However, one day I backed out of my driveway and when I turned the wheel to the right, I heard a hard knock and the steering wheel felt like it locked up--it was hard to turn. While driving, it seemed fine, but when I would park or move slowly (turning the steering wheel) the steering was hard and would still make the knocking sound.
> 
> ...


I am no mechanic and someone might come and correct me on this but I'd say if you hear a knock and hard steering accompanying it, I'd say you really need to take a look at your CV axles and make sure they are in one piece... the knock could be your joints. Your axles may be done. Or, inspect your p/s pump, pulley, and belt.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

check your tie rods and sway bar


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

I think jharris1 said it right. You better start looking to engine components on that one. The ps pump probably is on its last leg. Make sure all the belts are tight!


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

have u checked ur power steering fluid? hahahahhaahhahaha sorry just beeing dumb.. bump  :loser:


----------

